# basic, no cost online bank?



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi: I need to open a bank open in Germany to receive my (minimal) paycheck from teaching a few classes at a local university. I'm living with friends, so have no rent, and continue to use my U.S. based Charles Schwab no-fee debit card to get cash and my Barclays Card Arrivals card for no-transaction fee credit card purchases. So, all I need is something truly basic, probably online only and don't want to pay for the privilege of having the bank stash my funds for a few months. 
Suggestions? DKB? Comdirect? Something else?

Thanks


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I've been very happy with ING-DiBa. I think DKB is okay too.

One thing to bear in mind, setting up an account with ING wasn't instantaneous - you need to fill out the online application, then they send you more stuff in the mail, then you go down to the post office with your passport to be certified that you are who you say you are and mail it all back with signatures, then eventually you receive your bank cards. The whole process can take several weeks. Depositing cash is a bit of a challenge too. But the Visa card they give you works for no-fee withdrawals from just about any ATM, which is nice.


----------



## bluesaturn (Jul 25, 2012)

I am also with ING Diba, although for long term customers there interest rate is bad.
Nonnoymous, are you with DKB?


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------

